# Hello, New Here!



## bwildaussie (May 5, 2009)

Hello All!










I am seriously looking at buying a 2004 Keystone Outback 25RSS.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/rvs/1149533730.html

I have a Chev 1500 Crew Cab short box 4X4 with the 4.3L V8.










Do you think this is a good buy, assuming the trailer is in good condition?

Do you have any advice as to what I should look for and make sure what works?

Do you feel I will have any difficulty towing with my vehicle.

I go and look at it in person on Thursday...

I'm kind of excited as we are UPGRADING from a 1979 Jayco tent trailer. It has been a great trailer for the past 5 years or so, but it is soooooo hard to maintain a TT in the PNW, just too wet here.









Any other thoughts... I'm all ears!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Weight on that Outback is listed at 4655, but with all the option Keystone puts on, lets round up to 5000. (click here for weight chart)

Please tell us the year of your truck and the axle ratio (should be on the info on the drivers door and if it is 2WD or 4WD

I looked at the Craigslist add and I would be VERY leery of a trailer with a rebuilt title. I would wonder why it was rebuilt....flood...totaled and frame isn't stable....fire... Sorry, lots of things run through my head when I see rebuilt title. You can used the link below for more info on Rebuilt titles...but I wouldn't buy if it were my money.
http://search.dmv.org/dmv/washington/rebuilt%20title

I'm not saying this because I have a 28RSS for sale (I don't think your TV would safely tow my Outback anyway)...I just wanted to give you my input.

Let us know more on the truck and we can help find you the right Outback to fit the truck.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I have to agree with Jim on this. Rebuilt title would have me worried, do you have any history of why it was a "rebuilt" title?

Never fear there is a perfect TT (travel trailer), and as Jim asked please provide more specifications on your TV (tow vehicle) We want everyone to be safe on the roads to enjoy many more years of camping









Almost forgot, Welcome to OB.com.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For the age of the unit the price is on the high side even if it was not a rebuilt title. I would suggest you keep looking.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

BWildAussie said:


> Hello All!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Keep an eye and ear on the* For Sale* section here as their is always some good deals to be had









Ed


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome!!!

Rebuilt, but like new = Keep on looking, better deal to be found!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Normally three reasons for a rebuilt title - Flood, Wreck, Mold .... which one are you hoping for???

NADA has a used 2004 25RS trailer PRICING between $8,310 and $10,010 ...

So price wise you are right in the middle -- but what scares me is the Rebuilt Title... The definition of a rebuilt title can differ depending upon the state you live in BUT generally the definition for a rebuilt title is a vehicle that was previously rebuilt from a salvage vehicle but has now been repaired and restored to operation. These vehicles are often severely damaged before they are rebuilt. For trailers this is going to mean some sort of flooding or mold probably occured.

No matter what occured with the trailer -- it was something significant enough for them to have to "rebuild it"...

Anyway -- my opinion would be ....RUN FOREST RUN...

(of course you could simply call that number and ask them why they have a Rebuilt title and it may turn out to be nothing more then them using the wrong terminology)


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

BWildAussie said:


> I have a Chev 1500 Crew Cab short box 4X4 with the 4.3L V8.


Do you mean a 4.3L V6, or a 5.3L V8?









Bob


----------



## bwildaussie (May 5, 2009)

Hello again and thanks for the replies... just found the "Enable email notification of replies?" button, will make sure to check that!









Here is my Truck... 2006 Chev 1500 Silverado LT3 4X4...

From the door:

GVWR 7000 lbs
GAWR FRT 3925 lbs
GAWR RR 4000 lbs










(whoops, last car was the 4.3 V6)

From CarFax:

Year/Make/Model: 2006 CHEVROLET K1500 SILVERADO 
Body Style: CREW PICKUP 
Engine Type: 5.3L V8 MPI 
Manufactured In: CANADA

Rebuild Title (WA State): Called the guy... He says they have had it for 4 years and he got it from the guy who had it rebuilt. Apparently it had some kind of rear end damage. Current owner hasn't had any problems with it, just his kids are getting older and they don't use it often enough, he says.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Using the info you gave you and the web site listed here, your truck is listed at at:

7,400 if you have the 3.42 or 3.73 axle ratio

or

8,400 if you have the 4.10 axle ratio

That would easily tow the trailer in that Craigslist add. However...I would keep looking if I were you. You don't know that person and he could be telling you anything to unload a Rebuilt Titled trailer. I know is looks like a good deal, but in the end do you really want to take on someone else problems?

I do however know of this really nice Outback 28RSS for sale in Portland. Great guy...very respectable...


----------



## bwildaussie (May 5, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I do however know of this really nice Outback 28RSS for sale in Portland. Great guy...very respectable...


Thank-you and I appreciate the offer.









However, that is a bit larger than I was planning on.

Originally, we were looking at this one:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/rvs/1148482717.html (2004 21 RS)

But then noticed that the 25RSS was a bit better deal.

After going to a couple of RV shows and seeing what was there and evaluating where we do most of our camping, we decided that we didn't want to go over 25', however most places we go could accomodate the "outback" and get more bang for the buck!


----------



## bwildaussie (May 5, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Using the info you gave you and the web site listed here, your truck is listed at at:
> 
> 7,400 if you have the 3.42 or 3.73 axle ratio
> 
> ...


Any idea where to look for the axel ratio?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BWildAussie said:


> ...
> After going to a couple of RV shows and seeing what was there and evaluating where we do most of our camping, we decided that we didn't want to go over 25', however most places we go could accomodate the "outback" and get more bang for the buck!


Watch out! The 25RSS is 26' long with the slide in and ~30' long with it out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BWildAussie said:


> Originally, we were looking at this one:
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/rvs/1148482717.html (2004 21 RS)


Not sure the size of your family, this trailer is going to get full very fast with kids. Try to find one with the side slide-out. These really open up the trailer and provide a lot more space, with no additional towing length.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BWildAussie said:


> Any idea where to look for the axel ratio?


Try the following:

1 - Drivers door sticker
2 - The original window sticker from when you bought the truck
3 - Get your VIN number and enter into one of the many web sites that will tell you all the info on your truck based on the VIN

Here is one... 
http://www.decodethis.com/what-is-a-vin-number.aspx


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

i would also watch the rebuilt title. The 21rs is a better fit, but the price seems a little high for an 04. check out this site, I thinks someone just had an 07 or 08 21rs up for sale.









Just checked the for sale area and there is an 04 asking $8500.. thats 2K less


----------



## bwildaussie (May 5, 2009)

No, kids...

Just me, the Husband and three dogs. : )


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BWildAussie said:


> No, kids...
> 
> Just me, the Husband and three dogs. : )


Uh, we have a friend with an Australian Shepherd. They can be sortof like 2 kids in one dog.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi and Welcome! you are have other Outbackers in your town- WaCougar, also known as Vic and Kelly! Be sure to check out PNW Rally's and Casual Get Togethers and join us, we'd love to have you!

(ps) the more dogs, the merrier!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess I best welcome you since I live right near ya!! Glad to have someone close by. Hope you find what you are looking for. Really, you shouldn't have any problems finding a great unit at a great price with a bit of patience. Where do you guys normally camp? Hopefully we will see you around sometime as we are out in our trailer all the time. Heading out this weekend for the free night of camping at the Concrete KOA and then off to Birch Bay in a couple of weeks. More to follow after that.

Again, welcome.

Kelly


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome Tanya!
I want to chime in and say that we just upgraded to a 230 RS and couldn't be happier with our choice. The 23 KRS was also in the running. It's just me, my husband, and 2 dogs so bunks weren't necessary. Here are some of my reasons for our choice: All linoleum...you know why. I foolishly thought that the front cargo area would be a perfect sleeping spot for the dogs ....it's still great storage. King bed with no climb-over; great for people, dogs love it too unfortunately, but at least there's room for all of us. Relatively short, so more site selection. The only thing I don't like is the heater vents on the floor are a fur and sand collection plate and I would have loved a heater vent in the bathroom. In the summer, we cover the floor vents with area rugs, and in Fall and Spring we hand vac. I might have enjoyed a side slide as in the 250 RS, but I have to admit it's nice to sit on the sofa and put your feet up on the dinette while watching a movie. That's a toss-up. Good luck with your search!

Beth


----------



## bwildaussie (May 5, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Uh, we have a friend with an Australian Shepherd. They can be sortof like 2 kids in one dog.


That's what I tell people! It's like adding another kid to your family!


----------



## bwildaussie (May 5, 2009)

WACOUGAR said:


> I guess I best welcome you since I live right near ya!! Glad to have someone close by. Hope you find what you are looking for. Really, you shouldn't have any problems finding a great unit at a great price with a bit of patience. Where do you guys normally camp? Hopefully we will see you around sometime as we are out in our trailer all the time. Heading out this weekend for the free night of camping at the Concrete KOA and then off to Birch Bay in a couple of weeks. More to follow after that.
> 
> Again, welcome.
> 
> Kelly


Hello to you too!

Not too much recreational camping... I go to a lot of dog shows, Herding, Obedience, and Conformation (show dog stuff) and it is a handy way to handle all your stuff as well as cutting costs on Motels and such.

However, we would be hoping to do a bit more recreational camping with something a bit nicer than the Tent Trailer that we have now! Our one trip for sure that we take every year is to Curlew lake in E. WA. One week on the lake with the DH's Family... SeaDoo's, Boats and if we're lucky, lots of sunshine!


----------



## bwildaussie (May 5, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi and Welcome! you are have other Outbackers in your town- WaCougar, also known as Vic and Kelly! Be sure to check out PNW Rally's and Casual Get Togethers and join us, we'd love to have you!
> 
> (ps) the more dogs, the merrier!












Your dapple is pretty cute!

Nice to see lots of Washingtonians here!


----------



## bwildaussie (May 5, 2009)

Schmaltzy said:


> I want to chime in and say that we just upgraded to a 230 RS and couldn't be happier with our choice. The 23 KRS was also in the running. It's just me, my husband, and 2 dogs so bunks weren't necessary. Here are some of my reasons for our choice: All linoleum...you know why. I foolishly thought that the front cargo area would be a perfect sleeping spot for the dogs ....it's still great storage. King bed with no climb-over; great for people, dogs love it too unfortunately, but at least there's room for all of us. Relatively short, so more site selection. The only thing I don't like is the heater vents on the floor are a fur and sand collection plate and I would have loved a heater vent in the bathroom. In the summer, we cover the floor vents with area rugs, and in Fall and Spring we hand vac. I might have enjoyed a side slide as in the 250 RS, but I have to admit it's nice to sit on the sofa and put your feet up on the dinette while watching a movie. That's a toss-up. Good luck with your search!
> 
> Beth


Good to note!

So, we decided to bail on the 25RSS. I had an uncle who lives down that way do a "drive by" and he said it hadn't even been washed... who doesn't even wash something they are trying to sell???

Also, Like Beth, I think we are really looking for something in the 21-23 foot range. I really like the "storage" option on the 230RS. My Husband is excited about the idea of a King size bed after being extra cozy in the old trailer's "queen", lol!

So, I guess if we get a Outback it will probably be a 210RS or a 230RS. Now to find the perfect one!

Thanks everyone for all your help and support so far! I really apprecite it!

Well, I'm off to a show for the weekend, have fun out camping y'all!


----------



## bwildaussie (May 5, 2009)

So, there is a 23KRS available in our area...

In the specs on the website it says that it is 25.5'. Can anyone tell me if that is with the bed out or in? And what the "Blue Book" for a 2007 is?

TIA,

Tanya


----------

